

Public Enemies: Social Media Is Fueling Gang Wars in Chicago - weisser
http://www.wired.com/underwire/?p=226351

======
acjohnson55
Fascinating and tragic article.

Paul Tough wrote a fantastic piece in NYT last year that really helps
contextualize what's going on in Chicago, in my opinion [1].

It's also pretty sick how people continue to profit off of things that
directly contribute to the immiseration of the urban poor. As stated in the
article, Interscope are profiteering off of all of this misery. I respect
Jimmy Iovine's sense of music and business, but how in the world does he sleep
at night? Another example [2], and one by our own government [3].

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/magazine/obama-
poverty.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/magazine/obama-
poverty.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

[2]
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/investigative/2013/09/08/le...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/investigative/2013/09/08/left-
with-nothing/)

[3] [http://www.esquire.com/features/rick-ross-drug-dealer-
interv...](http://www.esquire.com/features/rick-ross-drug-dealer-
interview-1013)

